# plural of divus [male 'diva']



## philax

Hello. Thanks to all for being here. 

I'm writing something about actors, and I'd like to use the masculine plural of "diva" (as it's used in English, meaning a demanding female singer or celebrity) to describe them in this sentence:

"It wasn't the extras, it was the *X* with their egos who wouldn't cooperate."

I don't know whether *X* would be _divos_ or _divi_ or something else. Any help to get the case and spelling correct would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fdb

In Latin diva, plural divae, mean "goddess" only. The theatrical and specifically operatic usage is Italian, diva, plural dive. English has borrowed it from Italian. It is an assimilated loanword in English and has the plural divas in an English context, even if referring to male divas.


----------



## philax

fdb said:


> In Latin diva, plural divae, mean "goddess" only. The theatrical and specifically operatic usage is Italian, diva, plural dive. English has borrowed it from Italian. It is an assimilated loanword in English and has the plural divas in an English context.


Hi, thank you. Yes I realize it's an incorrect appropriation of an Italian term derived from the Latin for goddess and used for female opera singers etc, but that's why I want to use it. The thing I'm writing is not entirely serious, and the idea of a bunch of male divas is just what I'm trying to put across. I don't know if anyone reading it will call me on the Latin (or fake Latin if that's what it turns out to be), but I would like to be correct if I can. My inclination would be to use _divos_, but it seemed worth asking first, as folks have been helpful in the past.


----------



## Sobakus

I think you're mixing up languages here. The English word _diva_ belongs to English and in that language has the plural _divas_; it comes from Italian where it has the plural _dive_. If you use the Latin word _dīvus_ "a deity; godlike, divine (also as a title)", you will be saying something entirely different and unrelated to acting, but will be referring either to ancient Roman religion or to Roman emperors who underwent apotheosis. It's already not advisable to attempt to decline naturalised English words of Latin origin according to Latin declension, but this word is neither of Latin origin nor has a Latin equivalent. I think you should stick to standard English.


----------



## philax

I see why it looks like I have the languages mixed up, but I do understand that they're mixed up, and that what I'm after is not legit Latin. It was just supposed to be some humorous wordplay to help me get my idea across. I don't think many/any of my readers will default to Divus Iulius rather than a high-maintenance performing artist. 

The input is appreciated all the same. I frequently regret that I never had the opportunity to study this language. Those of you who know it have all my respect.


----------



## Sobakus

You should be after the plural _divi_ in this case; this would nicely coincide with Italian, where it can be used to refer to a male star...actually, I've just found that _divo, divos _or_ divi_ exists as an English word, or at any rate has been used as one.


----------



## S.V.

If you go to the table here, 'accusative' would be a DO as in "Instead of the extras, we are seeing the DIVOS with their big egos..."


----------



## philax

(to S.V.) I did see that table, and it's the cases that usually hang me up, which is what brought me here to begin with. I like the near-rhyme of "divos/egos" so that's what I was hoping I could get away with.

(to Sobakus) How about that, I went the long way around, looking for Latin first instead of just checking for English. 

Thanks again to all of you (fdb as well).


----------



## Scholiast

Why not Pavarottos?

Σ


----------

